# where's Zappo90744



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

i have been waiting on a set of d's that i bought from him a few months ago along with the ko's i won in his raffle does anybody know whats up with him ?


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

been blazed


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Apr 2 2009, 06:58 AM~13463042
> *i have been waiting on a set of d's that i bought from him  a few months ago along with the ko's i won in his raffle does anybody know whats up with him ?
> *


Your gonna be waiting for eternity homie........... :cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

hno:


----------



## cecilia (Aug 15, 2008)

HOW ABOUT CALLING HIM.. THAT WORKS MOST OF THE TIME :biggrin:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

This is exactly why when I bought my Dz I made the deal locally. That sucks homie. Hope you get your wheels or $$ back.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

that piece of shit did me wrong too, but its alright, he'll get his


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Apr 2 2009, 05:59 PM~13468356
> *that piece of shit did me wrong too, but its alright, he'll get his
> *


Doesnt Zappo have 3 of your Daytons? Thats fucked up,and I thought the homie was cool beans...........


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Damm...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

OH NO WHAT HAPPENED :0


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

yea whats up, thought this guy was cool? I got some chips from him and he went out of his way to make sure i was happy. He was in the hospital awhile back, maybe hes in the hospital again..


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

naw i talked to him awhile ago to, just about the time he said he got out of the hospital... i got all my shit, in record time - even looked at the reciept and he paid a little extra on shipping charges. went to call him up last week and both numbers were off, or no answer........ his old number and new number.

shit the last time he was on here he made the topic about his rims getting jacked? :dunno:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Apr 2 2009, 08:11 PM~13469886
> *naw i talked to him awhile ago to, just about the time he said he got out of the hospital... i got all my shit, in record time - even looked at the reciept and he paid a little extra on shipping charges. went to call him up last week and both numbers were off, or no answer........ his old number and new number.
> 
> shit the last time he was on here he made the topic about his rims getting jacked? :dunno:*


yeah, good story for whom ever believed it. It sounds like crock shit to me!! just to cover up all loose ends :angry:


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

who ever knows this guy needs to talk to him and find out whats nup if u dont mind


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

HE STAYS...IN THE SAME AREA AS ME...BUT I DON'T KNOW HIM....LAST I HEARD SOMEBODY STOLE HIS SHIT BUT IT COULD BE A COVER UP WHO KNOWS :dunno:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Apr 2 2009, 10:36 PM~13472012
> *yeah, good story for whom ever believed it. It sounds like crock shit to me!! just to cover up all loose ends :angry:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Shady...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Apr 2 2009, 10:36 PM~13472012
> *yeah, good story for whom ever believed it. It sounds like crock shit to me!! just to cover up all loose ends :angry:
> *


HOMIE WAS ALWAYS ON HERE IT SAID HE HADNT BEEN ON HERE SINCE THE 23 OF MARCH?


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

LAST TIME I SPOKE TO HIM HE WAS OUT OF TOWN HE CALL ME TO LET ME KNOW THE STATUS OF MY RIMS FROM THE RAFFLE :thumbsup:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

yo he sent me my shit with the quickness....give dude time he'll get your stuff


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

:biggrin:  :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

oldsmobile fanatic part 2? :0 :0 naw but i filed a claim with him but it was paypals fault i got my money bak and he was firme about giving it bak


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

NEVER DEALT WITH HIM, THOUGH PEOPLE WARNED ME ABOUT HIM. I ALMOST DID BUSINESS, BUT IN THE BACK OF MY MIND WAS THAT WARNING THAT HE WAS A SCAMMER. SEEMED COOL AS HELL, WE HAVE CHOPPED IT UP ON THE PHONE A COUPLE OF TIMES ABOUT SHIT. SO SEEMS WEIRD. PEOPLE FALL INTO BAD SITUATIONS. AND WORST CASE, YOU CAN GET YOUR MONEY BACK FROM THE RAFFLE. AINT LIKE YOU SENT HIM $1700 OR SOMETHING


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i talked to the dude on the phone before and he seemed straight up.


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

:banghead:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

MY HOMIE ZAPPO IS IN THE HOSPITAL AND HE'S BEEN IN THERE FOR SOME TIME ON AND OFF HOPE HE GETS WELL SOON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Apr 12 2009, 10:18 AM~13553390
> *MY HOMIE ZAPPO IS IN THE HOSPITAL AND HE'S BEEN IN THERE FOR SOME TIME ON AND OFF HOPE HE GETS WELL SOON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


He's been out of the hospital for 2 weeks now,stop kissin dirty culo homie.....friendships get pushed to the side when it comes to buisness......


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

ZAPPO IS COOL PEOPLE. I HAVE BEEN TO HIS HOUSE TO PICK SHIT UP. HE'S A STRAIT UP DUDE. NO BULLSHIT. I KNOW HE HAS BEEN IN AND OUT OF THE HOSPITAL FOR A MINUTE. HIS WIFE WAS IN THE HOSPITAL LAST TIME WE SPOKE. ZAPPO HAS A GREAT REP ON THIS SITE. HE SELLS ALOT OF "D"'S AND KO'S. I DON'T THINK HE WOULD FUCK HIS NAME UP OVER A SET OF "D"'S HE HAS HIS NUMBER POSTED CALL HIM.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Apr 12 2009, 10:30 AM~13553454
> *He's been out of the hospital for 2 weeks now,stop kissin dirty culo homie.....friendships get pushed to the side when it comes to buisness......
> *


  x2


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Apr 12 2009, 10:30 AM~13553454
> *He's been out of the hospital for 2 weeks now,stop kissin dirty culo homie.....friendships get pushed to the side when it comes to buisness......
> *


HEY HOMIE IM JUST PASSING THE INFO THATS WAS GIVING TO ME . NO NEED FOR TALKING SHIT TO ME HOMIE I NEVER DISRESPECTED YOU !!!!!


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Apr 12 2009, 02:58 PM~13554962
> *HEY HOMIE IM JUST PASSING THE INFO THATS WAS GIVING TO ME . NO NEED FOR TALKING SHIT TO ME HOMIE I NEVER DISRESPECTED YOU !!!!!
> *


Its all luv uce,I ran into Zappo in cali and from chit chatting with him he seem'd coo.....but what isnt is how he skip'n out on gente that never did him dirty,but he's playing that card/doesnt make sense....... I know he jacked 3 Daytons from the uso on here and plus he didnt come thru with the raffle,So we can clearly say he curb'd his own reputation regaurdless of what positive notion we have for him.


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Apr 12 2009, 03:46 PM~13555203
> *Its all luv uce,I ran into Zappo in cali and from chit chatting with him he seem'd coo.....but what isnt is how he skip'n out on gente that never did him dirty,but he's playing that card/doesnt make sense....... I know he jacked 3 Daytons from the uso on here and plus he didnt come thru with the raffle,So we can clearly say he curb'd his own reputation regaurdless of what positive notion we have for him.
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE I WON A RAFFLE TOO AND IM NOT WORRIED AND I WON THE RIM RAFFLE :biggrin: BUT I KNOW WERE YOUR COMING FROM HOMIE :biggrin: IS YOUR WAGON STILL FOR SALE ? PM ME IF SO AND HOW MUCH


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Apr 2 2009, 01:15 PM~13465713
> *Your gonna be waiting for eternity homie........... :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Apr 12 2009, 10:35 AM~13553474
> *ZAPPO IS COOL PEOPLE. I HAVE BEEN TO HIS HOUSE TO PICK SHIT UP. HE'S A STRAIT UP DUDE. NO BULLSHIT. I KNOW HE HAS BEEN IN AND OUT OF THE HOSPITAL FOR A MINUTE. HIS WIFE WAS IN THE HOSPITAL LAST TIME WE SPOKE. ZAPPO HAS A GREAT REP ON THIS SITE. HE SELLS ALOT OF "D"'S AND KO'S. I DON'T THINK HE WOULD FUCK HIS NAME UP OVER A SET OF "D"'S HE HAS HIS NUMBER POSTED CALL HIM.
> *


x2, I picked up a set of 14x6s from his house a few weeks ago.


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

i tryed calling him but he doesnt answer his phone if somebody sees him find out whats up


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Apr 15 2009, 09:30 AM~13583332
> *i tryed calling him but he doesnt answer his phone  if somebody sees him find out whats up
> *


You would of never had this problem if you would of got the Daytons of me.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 15 2009, 11:52 AM~13584075
> *You would of never had this problem if you would of got the Daytons of me.
> *


Post pics if you still have the Daytons for sale.....


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Apr 15 2009, 10:30 AM~13583332
> *i tryed calling him but he doesnt answer his phone  if somebody sees him find out whats up
> *


thats a nasty feeling


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

Fella's.I talked to Zappo today.He text messaged me from the hospital.He was have'n some health problems.he said he's been in icu.I guess homie has been in bad shape.I informed him that it's a couple of people out here knda pissed at him.He said he'll be back on deck very soon.so Staty Tuned...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Just my .02 here. 

I always pay through paypal when dealing on the internet, however, due to Zappo's feedback on here and after talking with him, i put $600 cash into his bank account for some wheels. He had my $$$ for a couple weeks while trying to find a cheaper way to send them since shipping was coming up way too high and i understood that. We both decided it wouldn't be worth it so the homie sent my $$$ back. Now if he had just kept my $$$, there's nothing i really could have done about it being 2000 miles away. So i'd just like to say that in my eyes he's a stand up guy that comes through on his word. Sorry to hear about him being in the hospital and he will be in our prayers.


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 16 2009, 01:28 PM~13595894
> *Just my .02 here.
> 
> I always pay through paypal when dealing on the internet, however, due to Zappo's feedback on here and after talking with him, i put $600 cash into his bank account for some wheels.  He had my $$$ for a couple weeks while trying to find a cheaper way to send them since shipping was coming up way too high and i understood that.  We both decided it wouldn't be worth it so the homie sent my $$$ back.  Now if he had just kept my $$$, there's nothing i really could have done about it being 2000 miles away.  So i'd just like to say that in my eyes he's a stand up guy that comes through on his word.  Sorry to hear about him being in the hospital and he will be in our prayers.
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: x2


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 16 2009, 01:28 PM~13595894
> * So i'd just like to say that in my eyes he's a stand up guy that comes through on his word.  Sorry to hear about him being in the hospital and he will be in our prayers.
> *


 x3 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 16 2009, 03:28 PM~13595894
> *Just my .02 here.
> 
> I always pay through paypal when dealing on the internet, however, due to Zappo's feedback on here and after talking with him, i put $600 cash into his bank account for some wheels.  He had my $$$ for a couple weeks while trying to find a cheaper way to send them since shipping was coming up way too high and i understood that.  We both decided it wouldn't be worth it so the homie sent my $$$ back.  Now if he had just kept my $$$, there's nothing i really could have done about it being 2000 miles away.  So i'd just like to say that in my eyes he's a stand up guy that comes through on his word.  Sorry to hear about him being in the hospital and he will be in our prayers.
> *


x4


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Apr 16 2009, 01:21 PM~13595823
> *Fella's.I talked to Zappo today.He text messaged me from the hospital.He was have'n some health problems.he said he's been in icu.I guess homie has been in bad shape.I informed him that it's a couple of people out here knda pissed at him.He said he'll be back on deck very soon.so Staty Tuned...
> *


SAME HERE. GOT A TEXT FROM HIM YESTERDAY HE WAS FEELING A LITTLE BETTER. BUT WAS NOT OUT OF THE WOODS YET. HERE A PIC OF HIM STILL DOWN AND OUT


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

Get well soon Homie..........we all r wait'n for you bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Apr 17 2009, 07:51 AM~13604057
> *SAME HERE. GOT A TEXT FROM HIM YESTERDAY HE WAS FEELING A LITTLE BETTER. BUT WAS NOT OUT OF THE WOODS YET. HERE A PIC OF HIM STILL DOWN AND OUT
> 
> 
> ...


  Damn what happened?


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Dam that crazy,hope he's alright


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

poor zappo and you mother fuck#$% talking shit about the man....since ive been talking to him hes been in and out the hospital....and your talking all this shit i hope he gets better and ties up all the lose ends here on layitlow and tells you to fuc* off.....good peeps...and i hope he gets out the hospital soon....


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Apr 17 2009, 08:51 AM~13604057
> *SAME HERE. GOT A TEXT FROM HIM YESTERDAY HE WAS FEELING A LITTLE BETTER. BUT WAS NOT OUT OF THE WOODS YET. HERE A PIC OF HIM STILL DOWN AND OUT
> 
> 
> ...


 damn man!! well soon get better !!! hope he will be allright!! homie :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

?


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 21 2009, 06:09 PM~13647139
> *poor zappo and you mother fuck#$% talking shit about the man....since ive been talking to him hes been in and out the hospital....and your talking all this shit i hope he gets better and ties up all the lose ends here on layitlow and tells you to fuc* off.....good peeps...and i hope he gets out the hospital soon....
> *


i agree with robs68. i told you Zappo was not going to fuck his name up over a set of D's. i have done deals with this dude and he is a cool dude. he will take care of his business when he gets out. take care Zappo. Peace.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Apr 17 2009, 05:03 PM~13608794
> *Get well soon Homie..........we all r wait'n for our rims. :thumbsup:
> *


FIXED


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

any updates ?


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Apr 2 2009, 07:58 AM~13463042
> *i have been waiting on a set of d's that i bought from him  a few months ago along with the ko's i won in his raffle does anybody know whats up with him ?
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

tTO ALL THE HOMIES THAT SAID I TOLD YOU SO' YOUR RIGHT HOMIE IM SORRY I BACK UP ZAPPO AND HE HASNT CALLED ME SO I IM FUCK ON THE RAFFLE


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

:angry:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@May 11 2009, 09:54 PM~13859371
> *tTO ALL THE HOMIES THAT SAID I TOLD YOU SO' YOUR RIGHT HOMIE IM SORRY I BACK UP ZAPPO AND HE HASNT CALLED ME SO I IM FUCK ON THE RAFFLE SO IM GOING TO FILE WITH CHULA VISTA PD SORRY TO DANIEL D YOUR WERE RIGHTHOMIE
> *


 :0


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@May 11 2009, 11:07 PM~13859459
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angryAY BACK IS A BITCH :biggrin:
> *


you too huh!! YET PEOPLE STILL ARE STILL GLORYFYING THIS GUY LIKE HE'S A GOD OF DAYTONS AND TRUE TO HIS WORD AND SHIT CUS HE HASN'T DONE THEM WRONG, ITS JUST A MATTER OF TIME


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

SORRY HOMIE I WAS ONE OF THOSE HOMIE I WON THE DS RAFFLE :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

I GOT BURNT :angry: :angry:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

I FILL LIKE A DUMB ASS IN FRONT OF MY KIDS


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Wirth no vasoline. :0


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@May 11 2009, 11:22 PM~13859615
> *SORRY HOMIE I WAS ONE OF THOSE HOMIE I WON THE DS RAFFLE AND GOT FUCKED BAD  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


I HEAR YOU HOMIE,:angry:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

DRY DRY NO K Y :angry:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@May 11 2009, 11:29 PM~13859678
> *I HEAR YOU HOMIE, YOU AND ALL THE REST OF THE HARD WORKING PEEPS IN HERE THAT WENT IN IT AND SPENDED THEIR HARD EARNED MONEY ALSO, NOT JUST ON THE RIM RAFFLE BUT THE K.O. RAFFLE ALSO :angry:
> *


WITH ALL SICKNESS I WONT BE HERE BY THE TIME THE RIMS I WON WOULD EVEN GET HERE BUT FOR MY KIDS GOD BLESS TO ALL HOMIE AND TO ALL THE TRUE VATOS ON LAY IT LOW


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@May 12 2009, 12:28 AM~13859670
> *I FILL LIKE A BIG OLE PUSSY IN FRONT OF MY KIDS
> *


how do you do a raffle in a see through bag  number 2 should be the one fucked here :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


get in the zenith raffle next time 100% legit


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@May 12 2009, 12:33 AM~13859724
> *how do you do a raffle in a see through bag   number 2 should be the one fucked here :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> get in the zenith raffle next time 100% legit
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=457552


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@May 11 2009, 11:35 PM~13859736
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=457552
> *


BUY ME A TICKET IM JUST MESSING WITH YOU WHEN WIN AND DONT GET THEM WHAT CAN YOU DO :angry:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@May 12 2009, 12:38 AM~13859758
> *BUY ME A TICKET IM JUST MESSING WITH YOU WHEN WIN AND GET FUCKED WHAT CAN YOU DO :angry:
> *


not much just be glad you didnt pay full price :dunno:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

WHEN YOU BUY THE LAST 5 SPOTS AND WIN YOU FILL ON TOP OF THE WORLD BECAUSE I WOULD NEVER BE ABLE TO BUY A NEW SET OF DS OR ZENITH BUT FUCK IT ILL BUY SPOTS FROM JD AT LEAST HES STRAIGHT UP


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@May 12 2009, 12:45 AM~13859801
> *WHEN YOU BUY THE LAST 5 SPOTS AND WIN YOU FILL ON TOP OF THE WORLD BECAUSE I WOULD NEVER BE ABLE TO BUY A NEW SET OF DS OR ZENITH  BUT FUCK IT ILL BUY SPOTS FROM JD AT LEAST HES STRAIGHT UP
> *


18 WINNERS


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@May 12 2009, 12:45 AM~13859801
> *WHEN YOU BUY THE LAST 5 SPOTS AND WIN YOU FILL ON TOP OF THE WORLD BECAUSE I WOULD NEVER BE ABLE TO BUY A NEW SET OF DS OR ZENITH  BUT FUCK IT ILL BUY SPOTS FROM JD AT LEAST HES STRAIGHT UP
> *


yea it feels good shit i won my set after 14 raffles got them home and before i could put them on they got jacked so i kind of know how you feel homie but its a little worst when you actualy had them in your hand :angry: :angry:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@May 12 2009, 12:47 AM~13859808
> *18 WINNERS
> *


and counting :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

:0


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@May 11 2009, 11:47 PM~13859808
> *18 WINNERS
> *


SEND THE INFO AND ILL BUY FIVE SPOTS


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@May 12 2009, 12:51 AM~13859834
> *FUCK ANY WAY WE GOT FUCKED
> *


all you can do is chalk it up to the game


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@May 12 2009, 12:52 AM~13859844
> *SEND THE INFO AND ILL BUY FIVE SPOTS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

THANKS HOMIE WHEN YOUR SICK ANY LITTLE WIN IS A PLUS BUT THERE ALOT OF GOOD VATOS ON HERE SO IF YOU KNOW ANYBODY THAT ONE WANTS SOME 72 DS IM GOING SELL AND BUY SOME CROSSLACE


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

any boby ever here from him again :banghead:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I WOULD SAY HES LONG GONE, I HOPE NOONE IS STILL THINKING HES COMING THREW


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

last i heard he was moving out my way. i have done business with him before and no problems. sorry to hear you aint got yo shit.


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

WHAT SUCKS I WON THE DAYTON RAFFLE FOR THE 13 CHROME AND NOTHING ALL MY FRIEND AND FAMILY SAID IT WAS A BULL AND STUCK UP FOR THE VATO I GUESS IM JUST A FOOL BUT I RAP WITH JD FROM ZENITH TRY TO SAVE FACE I HE HELP ME OUT WITH A PAYMENT PLAN : cool: IM GOING TO SELL 1 SETS OF DAYTON :cool DAM THIS JUST SUCK :angry: THANKS JD :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jun 10 2009, 12:24 AM~14146881
> *WHAT SUCKS I WON THE DAYTON RAFFLE FOR THE 13 CHROME AND NOTHING ALL MY FRIEND AND FAMILY SAID IT WAS A BULL AND STUCK UP FOR THE VATO I GUESS IM JUST A FOOL BUT I RAP WITH JD FROM ZENITH TRY TO SAVE FACE I HE HELP ME OUT WITH A PAYMENT PLAN  : cool:  IM GOING TO SELL 1 SETS OF DAYTON  :cool    DAM THIS JUST SUCK  :angry:  THANKS JD :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

:angry: :angry: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

DAMN THIS SUCKS :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

ANY ONE HERD FROM HIM I WANT MY SET OF WHEELS I WON :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

and i want the set 'of center gold d's i bought and the set of ko's i won :machinegun:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

best thing to probably do is contact the local authorities and press charges for internet fraud especially if you paid through paypal


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Jul 13 2009, 01:17 PM~14457618
> *best thing to probably do is contact the local authorities and press charges for internet fraud especially if you paid through paypal
> *


If paid by paypal that was funded by a credit card, they'll have you covered. If it was funded by $$ in your account or a bank account, then just file the fraud charges through them. 

That's seriously fucked up that nobody's heard from him and he hasn't sent out people's stuff.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Apr 17 2009, 06:51 AM~13604057
> *SAME HERE. GOT A TEXT FROM HIM YESTERDAY HE WAS FEELING A LITTLE BETTER. BUT WAS NOT OUT OF THE WOODS YET. HERE A PIC OF HIM STILL DOWN AND OUT
> 
> 
> ...


:nosad: NO RIMS,GOOD LUCK 2 YOU GUYS


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jul 13 2009, 01:48 PM~14457959
> *If paid by paypal that was funded by a credit card, they'll have you covered.  If it was funded by $$ in your account or a bank account, then just file the fraud charges through them.
> 
> That's seriously fucked up that nobody's heard from him and he hasn't sent out people's stuff.
> *


Yep,that's some shady shit


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 13 2009, 03:30 PM~14459066
> *Yep,that's some shady shit
> *


So is he missing in action or has something happened to him? Just seems a guy with ties to the lowriding community that is always selling the good wire wheels would be a somewhat easy person to find, especially being in cali. :dunno:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jul 13 2009, 05:29 PM~14459798
> *So is he missing in action or has something happened to him?  Just seems a guy with ties to the lowriding community that is always selling the good wire wheels would be a somewhat easy person to find, especially being in cali.  :dunno:
> *



when i bought myD's from here he was moving to british colombia withhis wife said he was retiring from lowriding game, then he got sick heard he has sickle cell which is some serious shit, but then i heard he bounced back from that and just dissappeared....i would just consider wheels from him a lost cause and pursue other methods of repayment just my .02


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jul 13 2009, 04:29 PM~14459798
> *So is he missing in action or has something happened to him?  Just seems a guy with ties to the lowriding community that is always selling the good wire wheels would be a somewhat easy person to find, especially being in cali.  :dunno:
> *


said in his profile he has not been on since Apr 21st
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=34095
If he's sick that's one thing send the folks back there money then apologize.
But if he took the loot and ran man that's a bitch move.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://www.myspace.com/110sur

this is his myspace page.NOTHING


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

LIKE I SAID BEFORE, SOMEONE WARNED ME ABOUT HIM ALONG TIME AGO WHEN I WAS GONNA BUY SOME STEREO STUFF OFF HIM, GLAD THAT I LISTENED TO HER


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

he had mentioned something about moving to WASHIFAS or sum shit on the se se serio


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@May 11 2009, 11:59 PM~13859890
> *THANKS HOMIE WHEN YOUR  SICK ANY LITTLE WIN IS A PLUS BUT THERE ALOT OF GOOD VATOS ON HERE SO IF YOU KNOW ANYBODY THAT ONE  WANTS SOME 72 DS IM GOING SELL AND BUY SOME CROSSLACE
> 
> 
> ...



do you still got these...


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Jul 15 2009, 09:38 AM~14481153
> *do you still got these...
> *


STILL HAVE THEM HOMIE


----------

